# ice fishing boots - suggestions ?



## smallywally

Does anybody have any suggestions reguarding boots for us ice fishermen that have to walk ( no machines). I currently have Mickey Mouse boots; warm but too heavy to walk very far. I heard Iceman boots were good; I plan on checking them out. Any opinions? - thanks


----------



## wallyguy

I love my cabela's predator extremes.Very warm plus you can tighten down the laces so the boot conforms to your ankle and foot.


----------



## ih772

Don't get boots that are too snug, they will restrict blood flow and your feet will get cold no matter the cold wx rating of the boot.


----------



## Steelmon

I have a pair is Itasca Arctic 1000 gram thinsulate boots that are as light as I've found for being that thick. They are waterproof, have an agressive tread, and keep me pretty warm when winter Steelhead Fishing. They are inexpensive too; about $70. I don't ice fish but do stand on shelf ice a lot. I've had them for 3 yrs and they are holding up well, except for a little of the finish rubbing off, but I walk through rocks and brush. I got mine a Dunhams. You can put chemical toe warmers in your boots if your feet get cold. I never leave home without toe and hand warmers in my pockets. When you get to be an old fart, there isn't a boot made that will keep you totally warm :lol::sad:.


----------



## RDS-1025

I am a very stubborn bucket sitter, and have never been able to keep my feet warm, until I bought the Predator extremes. AWESOME boots. NO more cold feet.


----------



## Sling

Mickey Mouse boots


----------



## sfw1960

My Cabela's Inferno 2000's are pretty nice.

http://www.cabelas.com/ensemble/Foo...dexId=103959180&productId=731369&type=product


----------



## Steelmon

Forget my post . The boots I have are 2000 gram. Those in the pics are 1000. I thought the pic. was them, but they are a thinner version of the same boot [Doh].


----------



## sfw1960

*Cabela's Inferno 2000 Pac Boots*


*Average weight:* 5.7 lbs./pair


----------



## Bob D

I have the Cabela Predator Extreme and they are great. For me it was a toss up between those and the Inferno 2000. The Inferno 2000 is in the bargain cave right now.


----------



## jigworm

RDS-1025 said:


> I am a very stubborn bucket sitter, and have never been able to keep my feet warm, until I bought the Predator extremes. AWESOME boots. NO more cold feet.


Warmest boot I've ever had. If you sit out side, Predator Extremes are tough to beat..


----------



## Fishn Michn

Just ordered some artic muck boots, wore them last night spearing whitefish and really had a good first impression. Light, waterproof and warm. I'll report back in winter.


----------



## mwakely

You can't go wrong with the "Iceman" they are a little heavy but are tough and warm. I have worn them for 20 years no problems.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

I have used my Lacrosse Ice King's for over 15 year now. My feet never get cold, but it is like walking with two concrete blocks on your feet!


----------



## redneckdan

Honestly, the best buy I have found so far with winter foot wear is these:

http://shop.mukluks.com/product/64/Traditional-Tall-Chestnut-Mukluks/TTNUT.aspx


They are not cheap. They are light as house slippers. I have never had cold or even cool feet while wearing them....*EVER* My last pair went 6 years before needing patching, that is with wearing them everyday from the beginning of December till breakup, usually around the end of April. I have worn these while laying on the snow under a snowcat for most of a day in a -20F blizzard, my feet were perfectly toasty. I have worn these while winter camping for over a week. Everyone else got to wake up to damp and or frozen boots. Mine mukluks were at ambient temp but warmed up quickly with no moisture to drive off. They have minimal ankle support but I find that most pac boots aren't much better.

I don't care what the high tech boots are made of. Unless they have an external heat source the will never be as warm as foot wear that uses truely breathable materials like canvas and wool felt. They may be okay for a couple hours but once moisture starts to buildup they will get cold. Thermodynamics will not be denied.


----------



## jlacs

I have had a pair of iceman boots for about 15 years and like said above they are warm but heavy. For short walks or using motorized transportation I wear them but for long walks I wear light boots (600 gram hiking boots) and bring a pack of foot warmers along.


----------



## sfw1960

jigworm said:


> Warmest boot I've ever had. If you sit out side, Predator Extremes are tough to beat..


I looked at those too, and though long & hard before I got the Inferno's...
The deciding factor was I had a rebate PLUS the card member's deal made them about $90 to the door.
:corkysm55
I have some OLD (12-15yrs) pacs that have a huge felt liner & 1200 grams of thinsulate - and they are just a tick warmer than the Inferno's, but they are like a couple of concrete blocks also and they are _not_ water proof like my Inferno 2000's. - and adding a pair of good wool socks evens the playing field old vs. new ( I never wore anything but "regular" socks in the old boots).
:lol:

The Predator X does look like a helluva boot and they're close to 2 oz. lighter.


The plain black Infernos are $110 right now in the old bargain cave.


----------



## friZZleFry419

sfw1960 said:


> I looked at those too, and though long & hard before I got the Inferno's...
> The deciding factor was I had a rebate PLUS the card member's deal made them about $90 to the door.
> :corkysm55
> I have some OLD (12-15yrs) pacs that have a huge felt liner & 1200 grams of thinsulate - and they are just a tick warmer than the Inferno's, but they are like a couple of concrete blocks also and they are _not_ water proof like my Inferno 2000's. - and adding a pair of good wool socks evens the playing field old vs. new ( I never wore anything but "regular" socks in the old boots).
> :lol:
> 
> The Predator X does look like a helluva boot and they're close to 2 oz. lighter.
> 
> 
> The plain black Infernos are $110 right now in the old bargain cave.


I have them in black . Very warm and well supported boots . As stated fully water proof . Excellent for those slushie wet days hear on saggynasty . Add a pair of good wool socks from norman's and A pair of yaktrax for on those slick days and your good to go .


----------



## grateful fisherman

Mickey mouse boots are #1
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sfw1960

friZZleFry419 said:


> I have them in black . Very warm and well supported boots . As stated fully water proof . Excellent for those slushie wet days hear on saggynasty . Add a pair of good wool socks from norman's and A pair of yaktrax for on those slick days and your good to go .


Mickey's are for guys that haven't tried something better...
:lol:

Hey friZZleFry , what size YakTraX can I get for mine??I wear a #12 and a lot of the cleats I try won't fit.
I'm just using the rubber pull over style now and they got nothing on the heel.
THANKS!
RAS


----------



## N M Mechanical

What is wrong with white mickeys you do not like swamp foot
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DaveW731

sfw1960 said:


> Mickey's are for guys that haven't tried something better...
> :lol:
> 
> Hey friZZleFry , what size YakTraX can I get for mine??I wear a #12 and a lot of the cleats I try won't fit.
> I'm just using the rubber pull over style now and they got nothing on the heel.
> THANKS!
> RAS


I got the large YT for my #11 Inferno boots and it was still a tight fit.


----------



## Multispeciestamer

You cant go wrong with the Ice Armour boots


----------



## STOLI69

sfw1960 said:


> I looked at those too, and though long & hard before I got the Inferno's...
> The deciding factor was I had a rebate PLUS the card member's deal made them about $90 to the door.
> :corkysm55
> I have some OLD (12-15yrs) pacs that have a huge felt liner & 1200 grams of thinsulate - and they are just a tick warmer than the Inferno's, but they are like a couple of concrete blocks also and they are _not_ water proof like my Inferno 2000's. - and adding a pair of good wool socks evens the playing field old vs. new ( I never wore anything but "regular" socks in the old boots).
> :lol:
> 
> The Predator X does look like a helluva boot and they're close to 2 oz. lighter.
> 
> 
> The plain black Infernos are $110 right now in the old bargain cave.


How can I find the "bargain cave"? Wifey is gonna get me some good ice fishing boots!! 
Don


----------



## sfw1960

Bargain Corner:
http://www.cabelas.com/browse.cmd?categoryId=105591780

B/C BOOTS:

http://www.cabelas.com/browse.cmd?categoryId=106795080

Predator EXtremes(current price, not on sale):

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Foot...g-boots/_/N-1102846/Ns-CATEGORY_SEQ_104841180

Looks like I can't get YaxTraX in a 2XXL fat foot??
:lol:


----------



## smallywally

Thanks for all the suggestions guys, I ended up ordering the Inferno 2000 Cabela's boot. A lot of excellent reviews from other Cabela's customers as well. $110 from the bargain cave; bring on the hard water. BTW, I think today is the last day for free shipping.


----------



## N M Mechanical

Double fat man foot robert
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sfw1960

Wwwwwwwwwwwwatchit Nick, or I'll step on your toes.
:lol:

D'ya get your Shuck's lures yet??


----------



## N M Mechanical

Yes now they have to go for a swim
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sfw1960

cool cool.
Were they up to your expectations?:chillin:
<<Do you think they are just as good as a sukkula ?>>












You like mickey mouse boots?  ............... :lol:


----------



## N M Mechanical

Do I think they are better no but they will work



And for boots I fall into the group that has not tried others so I have the swamp foot
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Steelmon

These come in size 12. I haven't ice fished in many years so I'm no authority though.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Foot...ssories/_/N-1101203/Ns-CATEGORY_SEQ_103897080


----------



## MiketheElder

Sorry I didn't see this thread earlier. These are great. You drive to your location in some comfortable shoes then slip these on when you get there.

http://www.overshoe.com/recreational/


----------



## STOLI69

redneckdan said:


> Honestly, the best buy I have found so far with winter foot wear is these:
> 
> http://shop.mukluks.com/product/64/Traditional-Tall-Chestnut-Mukluks/TTNUT.aspx
> 
> 
> They are not cheap. They are light as house slippers. I have never had cold or even cool feet while wearing them....*EVER* My last pair went 6 years before needing patching, that is with wearing them everyday from the beginning of December till breakup, usually around the end of April. I have worn these while laying on the snow under a snowcat for most of a day in a -20F blizzard, my feet were perfectly toasty. I have worn these while winter camping for over a week. Everyone else got to wake up to damp and or frozen boots. Mine mukluks were at ambient temp but warmed up quickly with no moisture to drive off. They have minimal ankle support but I find that most pac boots aren't much better.
> 
> I don't care what the high tech boots are made of. Unless they have an external heat source the will never be as warm as foot wear that uses truely breathable materials like canvas and wool felt. They may be okay for a couple hours but once moisture starts to buildup they will get cold. Thermodynamics will not be denied.


Which Mukluks do you have? There appears to be a few options in the link you attatched.


----------



## METTLEFISH

Cabelas predator xtreme.


----------



## friZZleFry419

sfw1960 said:


> Mickey's are for guys that haven't tried something better...
> :lol:
> 
> Hey friZZleFry , what size YakTraX can I get for mine??I wear a #12 and a lot of the cleats I try won't fit.
> I'm just using the rubber pull over style now and they got nothing on the heel.
> THANKS!
> RAS


I just bought the XL size , they seem seem to fit over my boots perfect .well worth it , got tired of creeping slowly on fresh ice last year .


----------

